# Forever "Sadie day"



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

October 18th is the day we lost Sadie back in 2001, we still keep her collar as a keepsake, we had her 12 years, she was the best damn fine dog ever

and i dont cry over lost dogs.....im a bloke....


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Eleven years ago today we were having our last day with Sadie but didnt know it


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

A day not to mourn but to remember those wonderful years and a special lady...((((hugs))))


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

She never put a paw wrong, no biting, not much barking, never dumped in public (always saved it for our garden), would ruck up our bed if left alone, had 1 litter (by accident) and id like to think her grandkids could be in loving homes even now (it was over 17 years ago when she became a mum bless her)

she even took to the kitten we had and didnt object when it decided to hang off her tail for fun


----------



## LPC (Jul 22, 2012)

You remember each year, since 2001. That's a sign of real love. Very touching.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

LPC said:


> You remember each year, since 2001. That's a sign of real love. Very touching.


the odd thing is i couldnt tell you what date my mum died, mad int it


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> the odd thing is i couldnt tell you what date my mum died, mad int it


That's weird I'm exactly the same.

We love our parents, but when they pass away the probability is they don't live with us and it is a relief to see their suffering end. They are not necessarily an integral and crucial part of the immediate and daily encountered family. Our dogs are different in that regard.

I love my Mum and Dad, but I love Scrabble too. I miss them all and they all deserve my gratitude and thanks.


----------



## Jemimma (Nov 15, 2012)

Yup same here. Terrible memory for dates anyway but will never forget 11.25am June 11th. That's the thing that gets me - you never do know when it's your last day with someone you love. It doesn't quite seem real when it happens. Sadie is a beautiful dog and very lucky to have someone who loves her as much as you do. x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think we will ever forget our pets. The day they were Born or the day they went to the bridge.
As for men and the crying thing. My Hubby cried so much when our British short hair Boy died. He was more upset over him than when Father passed away.
I think it's because they are like children to us and the love you have for them is very strong.


----------



## LPC (Jul 22, 2012)

jill3 said:


> I don't think we will ever forget our pets. The day they were Born or the day they went to the bridge.
> As for men and the crying thing. My Hubby cried so much when our British short hair Boy died. He was more upset over him than when Father passed away.
> I think it's because they are like children to us and the love you have for them is very strong.


I think that you are absolutely right, Jill. It's the _unconditional_ love which dogs give which gets right into our hearts, I think.


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

Sadie clearly was, and still is, very loved. Sleep peacefully, Sadie. x


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

she was my mate, we spent a whole year together when i was off work poorly, daily walks, sat by my feet or head on my lap

far more affectionate than any woman


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

My one eternal sorrow is that I let the vet take her away on that fateful day, I feel I let her down, she deserved better than "disposal £90" (and that was 12 years ago) as the bill stated... she should have stayed with us, buried in the garden or by way of cremation, better the latter as we have moved a few times and her ashes could have been scattered on her favourite walk, all i can do is ensure the 3 dogs and 2 cats who share our space now have a better send off


----------



## LPC (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello again, Colliebarmy! I've read some of your other posts, and I can only tell you what you know already: that the physical body ceases to have any significance after passing over; it is just a discarded shell. The real Sadie is happy and elsewhere, ready to greet you whenever your time comes (may it be long in the future, BTW!). She would not care what happened to her physical body afterwards, so neither should you worry about it. I understand your feelings from a sentimental point of view, but if I were you put these feelings behind you. Sadie had a great life with you and would not want you to feel bad about anything. You gave her the very best.

Warmest best wishes to you!


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> My one eternal sorrow is that I let the vet take her away on that fateful day, I feel I let her down, she deserved better than "disposal £90" (and that was 12 years ago) as the bill stated... she should have stayed with us, buried in the garden or by way of cremation, better the latter as we have moved a few times and her ashes could have been scattered on her favourite walk, all i can do is ensure the 3 dogs and 2 cats who share our space now have a better send off


CB ...Cut yourself some slack. This is another "no win" situation that confronts us when our buddies leave us behind. You did what was right at a time of real emotional stress for you. She would not have wanted you to do anything else. Sadie will be waiting at the bridge regardless. It's the life you gave her before her passing that counts and my sense is she had a good life with you.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

another year has almost passed, still we miss her


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

4am she had a seizure, died in my arms, and stayed in my arms till the vet collected her at 8am

forever with us


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

thinking of you at this time


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

She is over there somewhere, tipping up a bed like she used to do ours










today, after the rain


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

somewhere out there - Linda Ronstadt and James Ingram(with lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

This has given me a lump in my throat


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm also a bloke, and a tough old boot at that...I still shed tears over my dogs.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

springerpete said:


> I'm also a bloke, and a tough old boot at that...I still shed tears over my dogs.


its allowed


----------

